# Soft Start - Amanecer/Anochecer con LED para acuario



## blanko001 (Ago 13, 2013)

Hola a todos!

Debido a la necesidad de iluminar nuestros acuarios (especialmente los plantados) me he visto en la necesidad de experimentar una y mil veces con sistemas LED. En esta ocasión propongo un circuito capaz de hacer un encendido o apagado progresivo; que además de proteger el LED de corrientes no deseadas que se puedan generar al momento de encender también nos permite recrear un amanecer o un anochecer para el acuario, además de crear un bonito efecto evita estresar a los peces con una luz repentina (ej. Escalares)

El tiempo de encendido se puede “programar” ya que consiste en un simple circuito RC, (ver diagrama RT y CT). He probado el circuito con una fuente de portátil de 18V y 3.25A max, un LED de 10W y el típico LM317 (en mi caso LM350 porque no tenía el otro a la mano) como limitador de corriente. Todos los componentes son muy fáciles de conseguir. 

En mi caso RT es de 5.5Mohm (5’500.000 ohm) y el CT es de 1000uF/25V. El circuito es totalmente modificable, dando la posibilidad de conectar otros drivers y manejar diversas potencias mediante la utilización de componentes que soporten las necesidades en tanto voltajes (en el caso de los capacitores) y corrientes (como el MOSFET).  Bueno, no hace falta decir que se necesitan disipadores de calor para mosfet (no calienta tanto), el circuito integrado (calienta más) y el LED.

Como pueden observar el interruptor tiene 2 posiciones, cuando RT se conecta a (positivo) empezará a cargar el CT y eventualmente se producirán los primeros “rayos de luz” con el pasar de los minutos; igualmente cuando el interruptor se cambia de posición RT es conectada entre los bornes del capacitor y éste empezará a descargarse con tiempos similares a la carga… es entonces donde se evidenciará la disminución en la corriente del LED y en efecto su intensidad lumínica. 

Presento la Versión 1.0, ya que estoy comprometido en el mejoramiento del circuito (el cual ya es probado y funcional 100%), pero falta probar con otros drivers, fuentes y voltajes distintos, que en teoría su funcionamiento no debería ser muy distinto.



PD: Si disponen el IC y el mosfet en el mismo disipador, aislar con mica y pasatornillos.
Tengan en cuenta que el tiempo para empezar a iluminarse depende de los valores de CT y RT, es posible que se demoren varios minutos antes de empezar a ver el "amanecer", para probar el circuito en primera instancia se puede con un capacitor de 1000uF y un resistor de 47K para notar el efecto con cierta celeridad


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 13, 2013)

Hola.

La corriente en el LED no cambia. Esto se debe a que, el LM317 está configurado o conectado como fuente de corriente constante.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## blanko001 (Ago 13, 2013)

La corriente es LIMITADA (diferente a que no cambia) cuando pretende sobrepasar los 700mA (mediante la resistencia del IC); antes de llegar a ese margen, lógico conducirá cualquier cantidad de miliamperios inferiores a 700mA. El LED de 10W soporta hasta 900mA, es decir, un resistor de 1.4 ohm en el IC LM317. De momento no disponía esa resistencia y opté por la de 1.8 ohm.

En otras palabras: Antes de alcanzar los 700mA (resistor de 1.8 ohm en el LM317) o 900mA (resistor de 1.4 ohm en el LM317) la intensidad lumínica es controlada por el mosfet. el LM317 evita sobrepasar el límite de miliamperios.


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 13, 2013)

Hola.


Mira esto.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## blanko001 (Ago 13, 2013)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> 
> Mira esto.
> ...



Entiendo tu circuito, entiendo lo de utilizar un resistor shunt para regular la corriente en el mosfet mediante un transistor. Y...? no comprendo para que me pides que mire tu circuito 

Por favor aclaradme la situación.
saludos!


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 13, 2013)

Hola.

Es sólo otra forma de controlar la corriente.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## blanko001 (Ago 13, 2013)

Ahhh... ok. 
He subido un vídeo con el efecto soft start (RT 200K) y LED de 20W. Se aprecia desde el primer destello de los LED internos del chip, a medida que aumenta su intensidad la cámara ajusta la escena, por eso no se aprecia la potencia real del LED.


----------



## Tachenk (Ago 14, 2013)

Hola, el tiempo en el video es en tiempo real. ?
Quiero decir, ¿que tiempo transcurre entre la primera luz visible  y el maximo de luminosidad.?
¿La maxima luminosidad es a 12V y 900 mA.?
Un saludo.


----------



## blanko001 (Ago 14, 2013)

Sí, en el vídeo aparece en tiempo real, utilicé CT de 1000uF y RT de 200K para no demorar tanto el encendido y sea posible ver el efecto en un corto tiempo. En la práctica del acuario utilicé una resistencia de 5.5M, el condensador si es el mismo de 1000uF, con esto logro alargar el tiempo hasta que se ve el primer destello y hasta que alcanza la máxima corriente en el LED. 

La máxima luminosidad la alcanza a 900mA (para LED de 10W, el del video era de 20W - 1500mA); la tensión sobrepasa los 12V pero lo importante para el LED es limitar la corriente, es entonces donde se estabiliza el LED.

PD: con 5.5M pueden pasar unos 20 o mas minutos hasta ver el primer destello de luz, Paciencia, es un "amanecer" 
El ajuste de la corriente se hace con la resistencia entre pin 1 y 2 del LM317, LM350 o LM338 dependiendo del "amperaje" requerido.


----------



## chinouv (Ago 14, 2013)

hola blanko001 esta muy practico tu circuito , me podrías decir donde consigues ese tipo de leds gracias


----------



## blanko001 (Ago 14, 2013)

Este LED lo pedí hace unos 5 meses de China, en realidad fueron 10 de ese tipo para unos acuarios de un cliente en mi ciudad, "sobró"  uno porque era excesiva la potencia para el acuario chico, solo se necesitó uno de 10W en ese caso.  Son algo más caros que los clásicos cuadrados porque los materiales de construcción permiten mayor iluminación con menor calor (es relativo, para una misma potencia calientan menos por unidad de área que el típico modelo cuadrado), además por su forma alargada permiten una mejor posición en el acuario (reemplazando los tubos) y el disipador es un simple marco de aluminio de una puerta corrediza o similar.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 14, 2013)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> La corriente en el LED no cambia. Esto se debe a que, el LM317 está configurado o conectado como fuente de corriente constante.
> 
> ...



Es como dice *blanko*, termina funcionando como un limitador de corriente.

Si bien esa configuración se la conoce para hacer una fuente de corriente constante, también funciona como limitador, ya que si el mosfet presenta una "resistencia" variable que llega a ser muy grande, la fuente de corriente pierde la linealidad y tiene que funcionar a menor corriente.

*Funcionamiento Lineal:*



*Funcionamiento saturado:*



No hace mucho en la zona de fuentes de alimentación, un usuario planteo esta misma solución como limitador en conjunto con un 317 como regulador de tensión y efectivamente funcionaba bien como limitador.


----------



## blanko001 (Ago 15, 2013)

Hola a todos! He intentado mejorar el circuito para que el tiempo en que se demora en aparecer el primer destello del LED no sea tanto; la mejor manera es influyendo directamente sobre la curva de carga/descarga del condensador. En un principio quise empezar a cargar el condensador (CT) desde los 0V, pero me dí cuenta que el destello del mismo empezaba cuando entre los bornes del condensador se alcanzaban apenas los 5V; entonces, simplemente decidí que como base fundamental del proyecto el condensador empezara a cargar desde los 5V en vez de los 0V, así se eliminaría la mayor parte del tiempo previo antes de aparecer el primer e infinitesimal destello de luz.

Los 5V(aproximados) se obtienen con un simple regulador LM78L05, que mediante un diodo de uso general reduce un poco dicho valor y asegura un encendido desde el mínimo nivel de intensidad. Igualmente el interruptor permite un apagado decreciente cuando se lleva la resistencia (RT) a negativo; Dicha resistencia posee la característica de ser relativamente grande, por ende no entra en cortocircuito con los 5V del regulador.

Por otro lado la resistencia encargada de activar la base del transistor NPN (68K en del diagrama) puede ser aumentada con el fin de elevar un poco el tiempo del primer haz de luz o para hacer un poco más lenta la forma de cambiar la intensidad lumínica. (eso ya es como para poner a punto a nuestro gusto)

Sin mas que decir dejo la versión 1.1 que he probado con LED de 10W a 900mA. CT y RT es a gusto de cada quién, como base utilicé 1000uF (el voltaje superior al de la fuente). También probé con 3300uF para reducir RT e ir probando valores.



Saludos!


----------



## xasi (Ago 25, 2013)

Muy buenas estaba pensando en utilizar vuestro pequeño circuito para implementar mi proyecto, la cuestion es que los leds que yo utilizó, 14 en total, son de 5W a 7voltios 700mA. Pensaba ponerlos en serie para no tener que facilitarles 10 A. 

Mi proyecto ahora mismo soloes una luz de dia con reloj , sin microprocesadores, el cual ya tengo los fotolitos casi listos. Cuando ya este bien hecho lo subire al foro. La regulación de tiempo la haré dando tres opciones: un circuito con NE555 pero este retrasa 7 minutos cada semana, uno que se basa en la frecuencia que viene en la red electrica, pero este depende de la exactitud de la red, y el mas fiable con un cristal de cuarzo.

Ya me direis vuestra impresión, y como veis la utilizacion de esos leds de potencia en serie con ese circuito.
Un saludo


----------



## blanko001 (Ago 25, 2013)

xasi dijo:


> Muy buenas estaba pensando en utilizar vuestro pequeño circuito para implementar mi proyecto, la cuestion es que los leds que yo utilizó, 14 en total, son de 5W a 7voltios 700mA. Pensaba ponerlos en serie para no tener que facilitarles 10 A.



Si los dispones en serie entonces debes suministrarle unos 100V DC. Necesitas una fuente para dicho propósito. Quizás puedas utilizar un transformador de 36V AC muy común para amplificadores de audio, y dispones de 2 series de 7 LEDs; en teoría necesitan 49V, entonces los 36V son rectificados y serían aproximadamente 51V DC, un voltaje muy bueno para el problema presentado.

De ser así utilizarías el LM350 (con su respectiva resistencia) que puede entregar hasta 3A sin problemas, ésto con el fin de no forzar o manejar al margen el LM317 (yo he usado el LM338 aún sin necesitar manejo de tanta corriente y es una joya jejeje). Buscas un MOSFET que maneje fácilmente la corriente y el potencial al que se someterá el circuito que implementes. 

Además el transformador puede venir con un devanado adicional de unos 9V AC que al rectificar y la caída de tensión los diodos te permiten utilizar un ventilador de 12V DC para los disipadores del LM350 y el MOSFET (así trabajan mas frescos y descansados)



xasi dijo:


> Mi proyecto ahora mismo soloes una luz de dia con reloj , sin microprocesadores, el cual ya tengo los fotolitos casi listos. Cuando ya este bien hecho lo subire al foro. La regulación de tiempo la haré dando tres opciones: un circuito con NE555 pero este retrasa 7 minutos cada semana, uno que se basa en la frecuencia que viene en la red electrica, pero este depende de la exactitud de la red, y el mas fiable con un cristal de cuarzo.



Te sugiero un reloj digital de tiempo real (el de cristal de cuarzo), puede llevar sistema de respaldo a pilas, que solo muestre "display" cuando se mantenga la energía en la red eléctrica domiciliaria. Así en un eventual apagón no tendrás desajustes de tiempo.



xasi dijo:


> Ya me direis vuestra impresión, y como veis la utilizacion de esos leds de potencia en serie con ese circuito.



Como te lo indico con un transformador de 36V AC puedes implementar el circuito que te describo, pero como modificación de sugiero reemplazar el transistor 2N3904 por el 2N5551 ya que éste ultimo puede manejar un potencial superior entre el colector y el emisor, es posible encontrar en algún momento una tensión que no pueda manejar el 2N3904.

Además cambiar la manera de mantener 5V DC en el capacitor (CT), puede utilizar una resistencia y un diodo zener de 5.1V.

Por último es natural reemplazar los capacitores del proyecto por unos que puedan manejar el potencial requerido. Es recomendable que el valor sea algo mayor que el máximo potencial que entrega la fuente en DC.

Saludos!

PD: Es posible que se me escapen detalles, pero cualquier pregunta estaré atento a responder.


----------



## xasi (Ago 26, 2013)

Muchas gracias blanko001, esta tarde trabajare un poco en el esquema, espero en poco tiempo poder subir el proyecto completo. Es un proyecto que podrá utilizar cualquiera.


----------



## blanko001 (Ago 26, 2013)

Otra cosa a tener en cuenta es el ΔV (Vin-Vout) para el LM350, no estoy seguro si pueda manejar ese voltaje como limitador de corriente. Es decir, se conoce que como limitador de tensión se puede manejar un ΔV de unos 35V, pero en este caso se está utilizando como regulador de corriente. 
Alguien me saca de la duda


----------



## xasi (Ago 26, 2013)

Muy buenas, en los esquemas que voy a subir la fuente de alimentación es temporal ya que con el 7805 no es muy fino, probaré el LM315 tanto para los 5V como para los 9V, parael ventilador el 7812 ya esta bien.

El pulso de 1Hz le llega a través del borne 3 del CN15, el CN20 y CN21, són para la comunicación con otras placas, el CN20b y el CN21b no tiene tanta salida porque los tres decimales de los segundos no me hacen falta para regular el temporizador.

Los ID del segundo circuito son Interruptores Rotativos Decimales, el relé creo que lo sustituiré por transistores para alargar su vida y reducir los problemas.

Supongo que seria más facil hacer la fuente de alimentación de 7V 10 A. Me pondré a ello.Ahora voy a revisar lo que me has dicho en el otro mensaje.










Aqui se veran mejor las imagenes






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

Perdon el CN22 esla salida a los leds y falta una conexión entre el borne de 51V y el Q1.


----------



## blanko001 (Ago 26, 2013)

Que buen trabajo! Te felicito! 
Una pregunta, por casualidad los LED que tienes son en base redonda con 4 LEDs CREE? no recuerdo la marca de la pastilla... Si son esos, entonces ellos soportan hasta 7,5V entonces tu fuente debe ser de un voltaje de unos 10V DC por la caída de tensión en el LM350. Además debe poder entregar unos 15A para que trabaje sin forzar el trafo. Y por supuesto... un solo LM350 no te alcanzará para dicha corriente. Necesitarás varios circuitos "gemelos"

Pásame la hoja de datos de los LED o un sitio web donde salen. Solo curiosidad LED. jeje
Saludos!

PD: admiro ese trabajo!


----------



## blanko001 (Ago 27, 2013)

Para ustedes: ¡La versión 1.2!



Como modificaciones importantes se agregó un diodo Zéner de 12V, (puede ser de 13V o 14V) con el fin de "estabilizar" el circuito y se adapte al uso de voltajes distintos para LEDs de diversa potencia sin tener que reemplazar el valor de los componentes como son CT y el transistor NPN 2N3904 de uso común; por ejemplo un LED de 20W (35V - 0.7A). Entonces si poseemos una fuente DC de por ejemplo 40V podemos utilizar el circuito sin tener que aumentar el voltaje del condensador CT, el cual puede ser a 16 o 25V ya que la tensión máxima en el mismo será la nominal del Zéner.

También se sustituye RT por un potenciómetro de 5M Ohm (recomiendo que sea multivueltas para ajustar con mejor precisión), el cual nos permite ajustar el tiempo de encendido/apagado del LED que puede ser de pocos segundos a un par de horas dependiendo de CT y el valor del ajuste del potenciómetro.

He probado con una fuente de 32V y un LED de 1W (3.5V - 0.35A) Ya se sabe lo que calentará el regulador, pero fué una manera algo fuerte de probar el circuito, dejo el vídeo de la prueba de "amanecer" y "anochecer"






NOTA: El voltaje del capacitor conectado en paralelo al LED debe ser superior a la caida de tensión en el LED, es decir, superior al voltaje nominal de trabajo del LED.
Se recomienda que el voltaje de la fuente sea un par de voltios superior al voltaje de trabajo del LED para evitar enormes perdidas de energía en forma de calor en el regulador LM350.

Saludos!


----------



## xasi (Ago 27, 2013)

Muy buenas gracias por tus palabras, hoy no tengo tiempo pero mañana te pongo la hoja de datos, y intentaré poneruna fuente de alimentación que encontre para dar más amperaje, y intentaré realizaruna fuente de alimentación con el LM350 para 5, 9 y 12 Voltios.

Por cierto el LED es un prolight LBF5W.


----------



## blanko001 (Ago 27, 2013)

Son buenos LED, dejaré la hoja de datos, es posible que la necesite. En efecto funcionan a 7V y 700mA. 

Por otro lado no entiendo lo que me dices de la fuente de alimentación a 5, 9 y 12V con el LM350, es decir, quizás haces la fuente de 5V para la lógica, 9V y 12V para probar con cual va mejor el LM350 como limitador de corriente?

Saludos


----------



## xasi (Ago 27, 2013)

Buenas, los 5V on para la lógica, los 9V són para una posible placa para controlar la temperatura del agua, cuando supere los 28 grados se enciendan dos ventiladores directo al agua, y cuando baje de 25 encienda el calentador, el circuito que encontre ponia que se alimentava a 9V, tengo que comprobarlo. Los 12 voltios es para un ventilador que va directo a las placas para poder enfriar los componentes, ademas de los ventiladores controlados por el circuito de temperatura.

Hasta ahora


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Ago 27, 2013)

Hola Blanko001 muy interesante tu proyecto  adjunto pcb para que se animen, si puedo lo armo en esta semana y subo imagenes tengo un led de 10w para probar. Saludos

Pd: cualquier error me avisan y lo corregimos (como bien dicen, "de los errores uno aprende" )


----------



## blanko001 (Ago 27, 2013)

*oscarcito_ale* gracias por colaborar con éste proyecto.  He revisado el circuito y no veo error alguno como tal, solo dudo de el tipo de potenciómetro a utilizar, ya que al parecer están unidos los dos pines del extremo, no el del centro y uno del extremo pero puede ser que sea una referencia en partícular que utilizaste. Y a manera de observación, si se utiliza el LM78L05 se conecta tal cual aparece en el diagrama, si se utiliza el LM7805 se debe invertir. 
Cuándo lo ensambles utiliza un par de disipadores para el mosfet y el LM350.

Hombre de nuevo gracias por su interés.

PD: para probar el circuito se utiliza el potenciómetro en el valor mas bajo para no tardar (unos segundos) en ver el brillo del LED, seguidamente se puede girar y cronometrar al gusto de nosotros. Claro también es importante el valor de CT, digamos que unos 2200 uF están bien para comenzar.


----------



## xasi (Ago 28, 2013)

Lo prometido es deuda hay va el pdf del led, aparte incluyo también un esquema que encontre para aumentar el amperaje de la fuente de aimentación aunque no se si funcionaria porque el livewire no tiene LM317.Que pensais?

Ademas estoy estudiando el 78T08 que llegaria a dar +8V 3a.


----------



## Layans (Ene 3, 2014)

Hola soy nuevo en el foro, aunque llevo mucho tiempo siguiendo lo enlaces y aprendiendo, hasta que me llego el momento de poner algo en practica. 
Aprovechando el circuito de blanco, me gustaria saber si los cambios que hice sirven para algo o simplemente estropee el circuito del compañero.

La finalidad de D3 y D4, es la de cambirlo por dos diodos led de 12 voltios que marcarian la carga y descarga. CT1 y CT2, seria añadirle por ejemplo un condensador elecrolitico de 470uf y otro de 220uF segun el tiempo que me diera de carga junto a RV1 y RV2 (1Mohm). RV3 la sustitui por una variable de 1K, por si las moscas al meter tanta potencia de salida.
J1, es una salida (+ -) para 5 tiras de led a 12v, con una potencia total de 50w.
Si algo del circuto esta mal o lo cambiariais, me gustaria lo comentarais.
Pido perdon al comañero Blancoy a quien incio el post por alterarlo y  mas con recuperar un tema que estaba parado. Un saludo
El montaje de este circuito y la finalidad es para un teatrillo para simular el sol en unas ventanas


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 3, 2014)

Hola Layans bienvenido al foro, No te preocupes al decir que alteraste el circuito, esa es la idea... aportar ideas jejejeje. 
Bueno los cambios que hiciste son factibles, el potenciómetro a la salida del regulador es el que no me convence, ya que es mejor instalar la resistencia propiamente calculada para el led a utilizar, el valor de dicha resistencia es crítico porque es quién limita la cantidad de corriente que pasa por el LED, con un potenciómetro un poco más... adiós LED. 
Además estos resistores son de bajos valores, para 1K sería muy dificil justar al valor necesario.
Gracias por tu interés en éstos temas.
Saludos!

Olvidé lo de D3 y D4, no comprendo como marcarian la carga y descarga y que tipo de led a 12V se utilizaría.


----------



## Layans (Ene 3, 2014)

Hola y gracias Blanko, el problema es que las tiras led, ya vienen con su resistencia para cada 3 led. Son las tira led 3528., por eso ponerle un potenciometro de 1K, aunque pensandolo bien igual no haria ni falta ya que  traen su propia resistencia o por defecto ponerle una de 5 ohm por poner algo, porque son 60 led con sus 20 resistencias por metro. Son las el dibujo,jeje

Ls d3 yD4 serian led que aguantan 12-14 voltios, y serian para saber si el circuito esta en efecto alba u ocaso, ejemplo, el D3 un led de color rojo, y el D4 en amarillo


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 3, 2014)

Si las tiras LED vienen limitadas se elimina el regulador tipo LM317, LM350... etc. se utiliza una fuente con tensión fija y no veo problema entonces. Lo de ver si está en alba u ocaso, me deja duda de instalarlo ahí...


----------



## Layans (Ene 3, 2014)

Ahora si que me has roto de pleno los esquemas. Podtias hacer un esquema o diseño de como quedaria,.
Las tiras van a una fuente de alimentacion de 60w, 220v CA a 12vCC y 5Ah. Un saludo


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 3, 2014)

Layans dijo:


> Ahora si que me has roto de pleno los esquemas. Podtias hacer un esquema o diseño de como quedaria,.
> Las tiras van a una fuente de alimentacion de 60w, 220v CA a 12vCC y 5Ah. Un saludo



Por ahora te puedo decir que eliminas el integrado regulador... el conector para las tiras de LED irían entre el voltaje positivo y el pin libre del mosfet. Necesitas una fuente de unos 4A para lograr los 50W. 5 amperios-hora es muy poco... si te refieres a 5 Amperios te puede servir, pero lo recomendado es que entregue un poco mas para que no esforzar demasiado la fuente.
Tienes una imagen de la fuente?


----------



## Layans (Ene 3, 2014)

Si que tengo, pero vamos es la que vino con las tiras led. Son 10 metros con un consumo de 4,8w por metro, aprox 50w, la fuenta puede con 60w. Es la de la foto, antes me comentaste lo de que no pondrias los led de 12-14v para saber si estaba alba u ocaso. Al final me perdio mas de lo que estaba. Jajaja. Un saludo


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 3, 2014)

Esa fuente si te sirve... son 5A (amperios) no Ah (amperios hora), que es distinto... 
Lo de los LEDs de 12V, no hay LEDs indicadores de 12V, otra cosa es que les agregan un resistor... pero bueno. Lo que quiero decir es que no es lógico disponerlos ahí... y es porque la tensión en ese punto del circuito no es constante, ya sea en el ciclo de carga o en el ciclo de descarga del capacitor; además el operario del interruptor será usted, y sabrá en que posición será alba u ocaso... 
Personalmente te digo que los LEDs indicadores los puedes conectar con un interruptor doble, de tal manera que cuando cambies de posición el interruptor entonces los LEDs indicadores cambien de estado y sabrás...
Debes agregar un interruptor doble, la mitad la utilizas para controlar el amanecer o atardecer y la otra mitad para los led indicadores... te sirve la misma fuente, agregas éste circuito y ya.


Saludos!


----------



## Layans (Ene 3, 2014)

Muchas gracias blanko, se los metere los dos a un rele de 6 pines, y la bobina a un interruptor, porque lo accionara creo que alguien del teatro. Un saludo y muchas gracias


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 3, 2014)

Enhorabuena, el rele te servirá.  Esperaré resultados de tu montaje.
Saludos!


----------



## Layans (Ene 4, 2014)

Blanko, he montado el circuito y no se apagan los led, estas seguro que con los cambios que le hice funciona. Pongo el circuito tal cual esta el esquema montado.
No se que hacer porque se nos hecho la fecha encima,no se si quitarles el D3 y D4, y la RV1porque no se apaga. En los circulos rojos esta tambien el cambio que hice de conexion de la salida de D1, al directo a +12v, creo que algo hice mal. Un saludo y espero tu respuesta


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 4, 2014)

Bueno...
En primer lugar no necesitas 2 condensadores de carga o descarga... uno solo basta; del valor que necesites. También probaría con el circuito original... rectificando los pines de todos los componentes que estén correctamente colocados, en especial el regulador de 5V que es diferente el LM78L05 al LM7805, tienen 2 pines invertidos, también revisa los pines del mosfet (el mosfet debe tener un disipador de calor). 
Si tienes fotografías de tu armado subelas, así puedo determinar mejor si hay errores.
Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 4, 2014)

Lectura recomendada: *Ocaso artificial *


----------



## Layans (Ene 20, 2014)

Ho*L*a, soy un amigo Layans, he monta*D*o el es*QU*ema de 3 maneras y ninguna*-*funciona, solo llega al led, 2,5v, algo insuficiente para que luzca toda una tira led.  Si alguien lo ha montado y es tan amab*L*e*-*de decirnos como lo han montado, porque el lm78l05, solo perm*I*te el paso de 5v.
Sin la resistencia*-*de 5M, y con un condensa*D*or de 100uF, tampoco*-*funciona. Un saludo


----------



## Tachenk (Ene 20, 2014)

¿Tira led de las que ya lleva montados los leds smd 5050 ? p.e. ?


----------



## Layans (Ene 20, 2014)

Si,de esas tiras para un teatro que hacemos, tenemos varios hechos a 220v, otros a 12v, pero este era muy sencillo y quedaba en el teatro, porque los otros van y vienen. Un saludoss


----------



## Tachenk (Ene 20, 2014)

Tiras led´s hoy e día hay infinitas. Si es casera tendrías que especificar, el esquema o foto seria necesario.
Si es comercial, todas llevan ya sus resistencias limitadoras y se alimentan a 12 VCC. 
Estos leds, tipo smd funcionan a 3.3 Vcc los blancos, si son de colores otras valores, generalmente inferiores. 
Si nos das mas datos...


----------



## Layans (Ene 20, 2014)

Son tiras led del 5050 en blanco y del 5060 en azul, con un consumo de casi 15w/metro, funcionan a 12 voltios. Son comerciales con 3 led y la resistencia


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 20, 2014)

Hola, intenta con el primer circuito del post:
Ver el archivo adjunto 97217

Claro se debe quitar el limitador de corriente, ya sabes donde conectar la tira de LEDs, ese circuito empieza a cargar desde los 0V, debería funcionar.


----------



## Layans (Ene 20, 2014)

Hola blanko soy un amigo de layan, hemos progao unos cuantos circuitos y al final nada, los otros son suyos y no viene al teatro siempre. He leido que quitando el lm350t, y conectando directo en su lugar los led. Creo que tambien funcionaria el otro el 1.2, subiendo a 12v directos el contacto 1 del s1 y el colector del 2n3904, de este uso el bc547c, que son iguales. Un saludo de David


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 20, 2014)

Seee... lo que sucede es que las tiras LED ya tienen resistencias limitadoras, ya se estudiaron, se probaron y se determinó que no necesitan reguladores para operar a una tensión standard de 12V. Entonces el circuito a 12V y sin el LM350 debería funcionar. Todos los circuitos han sido probados, de hecho he compartido algunos videos. Con tiras LED no he probado, tengo entendido que dependiendo de la longitud o de cuántas se dispongan en paralelo entonces se necesita proporcionar una corriente adecuada. En éste punto se miraría si se utiliza un mosfet que pueda disipar mayor potencia.
Yo les recomiendo que busque la hoja de datos de los transistores que utilicen, ya sean bipolares o mosfets, lo primero es identificar bien cada pin... no siempre los esquemas tienen la posición númerica correcta y algunas hojas de datos empiezan a nombrar el pin 1 de derecha a izquierda... Entonces es mejor identificar por Base, Colector y Emisor; para los bipolares y Drenaje, Surtidor y Gate (compuerta) para los mosfet.
También revisen el valor de todos los componentes y su correcta colocación.

PD: Si desean prueben el circuito versión 1.2 a 12V, desconecten el LM350 y antes de conectar una tira de LEDs prueben con un LED sencillo de 5mm y su respectiva resistencia de unos 560 ohm. Así ajustan el tiempo de encendido y apagado. Luego experimentan con la tira, debería tener un comportamiento análogo.

Saludos!


----------



## Tachenk (Ene 21, 2014)

Amen, pues lo dicho. 


Tachenk dijo:


> Si es comercial, todas llevan ya sus resistencias limitadoras y se alimentan a 12 VCC.
> 
> .


----------



## aviarioejsv (Jun 8, 2014)

hola me parece muy interesante tu proyecto ya que tengo un aviario y ocupo algo asi que prenda y apague unos led gradualmente, pero has de cuenta que prenda gradualmente por 15 minutos, se mantengan prendidos por 12 horas y empiecen a apagarse por un periodo igual de 15 minutos, tu circuito me serviría? que ocuparía cambiarle, ya que de electrónica entiendo poco, de antemano muchas gracias por la ayuda que pudieras brindarme

por cierto yo en mi aviario uso modulos de 4 leds no se si influya en algo con el circuito


----------



## blanko001 (Jun 8, 2014)

Hola, Los 15 min los puedes controlar con el circuito RC dependerá de los valores de la resistencia y el condensador para ajustar el tiempo de carga y/o descarga. Lo de las 12 Horas es simple. Utilizas un temporizador en tiempo real que por ejemplo tenga un relay. por ejemplo a las 6 am se activa y entonces empieza la carga del condensador durante los 15 min hasta alcanzar el máximo brillo. Luego a las 6pm se desconecta el relay y el condensador empieza a descargar lentamente... eso es lo que yo haría.
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 8, 2014)

Existe dentro del Foro un tema mas desarrollado que este sobre lo mismo:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/ocaso-artificial-12781/


----------



## Layans (Jun 8, 2014)

Hola, lo probe y monte, con bastantes variaciones y no sirve para un aviario, ya que tarda muchisiko en aparecer el primer signo de luz. Yo te lo desaconsejo, al final monte uno con placa arduino. Un saludo


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 9, 2014)

Layans dijo:


> Hola, lo probe y monte, con bastantes variaciones y no sirve para un aviario, ya que tarda muchisiko en aparecer el primer signo de luz. Yo te lo desaconsejo, al final monte uno con placa arduino. Un saludo



¿ Que es lo que montaste/probaste ?


----------



## aviarioejsv (Jun 9, 2014)

de que manera montaste la placa arduino y que modelo era?


----------



## elchorro (Ene 1, 2015)

Buenos días y feliz año.

En el caso de usar más de un led de 12v 10W, cual sería la configuración recomendada?

Que sección del circuito se deberá repetir o hay alguna opción que soporte un mayor amperaje?


----------



## Liumander (Ene 6, 2016)

Hola, muy interesante el circuito, he aprendido mucho. Me podrías ayudar a entender un par de cosas?
Por qué poner un MOS FET? Por qué poner dos transistores? Para qué sirve el condensador en paralelo con el LED? Para qué sirve la resistencia de 33k?
Gracias


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 6, 2016)

Liumander dijo:


> Hola, muy interesante el circuito, he aprendido mucho. Me podrías ayudar a entender un par de cosas?
> Por qué poner un MOS FET? Por qué poner dos transistores? Para qué sirve el condensador en paralelo con el LED? Para qué sirve la resistencia de 33k?
> Gracias



Hola, se utiliza el MOSFET en éste caso en particular ya que se trabaja con LEDs de potencia y se intentó hacer funcional para una amplia gama de LEDs del mercado; desde unos cuantos mA hasta algunos Amperes. El condensador en paralelo reduce o elimina (al máximo) un posible parpadeo en los LEDs cuando se empieza a incrementar la corriente a través de los mismos (no es indispensable).  Finalmente la resistencia de 33K se utiliza para evitar que se "gatille" o "dispare" por decirlo de alguna manera el MOSFET hasta que la corriente realmente desee que se produzca la acción del mismo.
Saludos!


----------



## newbeatlee (Mar 8, 2021)

*H*ola veo q*UE* *ESTE* post es de hace bastaaaaaante tiempo.
*E*sta excelente yo lo q*UE* ando buscando es un generador de rampa para accio*A*r un claxon automotriz tipo "mugido"
*M*i idea si no es tan loca es generar la señal de control triangular con un rc y a la salida meter una etapa de potencia con un mosfet o algo asi , la corriente que medi del claxon es de 4 amp y el periodo deseado es de aprox 1 segundo *V*amos la idea es generar el sonido de un mugido de toro con ese claxon . voy a probar ese circuito q*UE* pusieron , primero version para baja corriente y ya luego meter la etapa de potencia, con una lampara primero y al final hacer la "prueba de humo " jajaaj.

*S*aludos desde mexico


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 9, 2021)

newbeatlee dijo:


> hola veo q eset post es de hace bastaaaaaante tiempo , y esta excelente yo lo q ando buscando es un generador de rampa para accionr un claxon automotriz tipo "mugido" , mi idea si no es tan loca es generar la señal de control triangular con un rc y a la salida meter una etapa de potencia con un mosfet o algo asi , la corriente que medi del claxon es de 4 amp y el periodo deseado es de aprox 1 segundo ...vamos la idea es generar el sonido de un mugido de toro con ese claxon . voy a probar ese circuito q pusieron , primero version para baja corriente y ya luego meter la etapa de potencia, con una lampara primero y al final hacer la "prueba de humo " jajaaj . saludos desde mexico



¿ Y por que no compras directamente un claxon que imite el mugido ?

*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.
Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación e interrogación, comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, Etc. * No nos gusta la escritura "En Bloque"*


----------

